# First SNOW!!!!



## trycyber (Sep 13, 2006)

Well First plowable snow, here in southern New hampsire!!!!


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the posting the pics! Looks like fun!


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

*re snow*

we got about 2 =inches here in milford nh


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i dont see how you guys were out plowing anything. im not too far away and all i saw was snow melting when it hit the tar. accumulation on tar of zero.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;434621 said:


> Thanks for the posting the pics! Looks like fun!


hahahahahha.....they look awsome! I love the truck and the set-up.


----------

